# Blueberry, his basket & BIG yellow flower



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have a basket attached to the side of Blueberry's cage that *was* filled with a nice bouquet of flowers until he literally plucked every flower from the stem.  
When I was cleaning one day I just tossed the yellow flower in the hanging basket. From that point on, he has spent much of his time in the basket, admiring & talking to his BIG yellow flower. 
He absolutely loves that flower!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, how sweet. They can be very strange huh? As long as the flower doesn't start talking back, I guess it's ok.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That is so adorable!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, that wins cuteness of the day award. Maybe even cuteness of the week.  That's just hilarious.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope that is a silk flower........he will be so crushed if it wilts.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable picture, Cindy. I can tell that our little Blueberry is dong well. I didn't expect that he/she would fall in love with a flower though.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That's so sweet!
Blueberry sure knows what he likes.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, that picture is soooooooo cute. Blueberrry has a sweet look too. Honestly, you catch the BEST moments.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It is obvious by the look on Blueberry's adorable face that he is listening attentively to every word that flower is saying to him.

Again you have captured an intamate moment in the lives of your pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feather said:


> It is obvious by the look on Blueberry's adorable face that he is listening attentively to every word that flower is saying to him.
> 
> Again you have captured an intamate moment in the lives of your pigeons.


 ... ......


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> From that point on, he has spent much of his time in the basket, *admiring & talking to his BIG yellow flower*.


LMAO! That is too funny.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> LMAO! That is too funny.


That bird has come a long way from when he/she hung out with Crows, at the brewery, on Greeley Avenue in Portland.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful photo - love the color contrast!

I wonder if he had a previous mate (or maybe one of his parents) that was yellow? I was told that males will sometimes show a preference for their mother's color when they look for a mate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Cindy! How strange our little feathered friends seem to be at times in their choices of nest buddies  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is absolutely hysterical, Cindy!!

I guess "mates/buds" come in all shapes and sizes, eh???  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Adorable and another award-winning pic, Cindy! 
He looks so content and proud of his new find! Thanks for posting.

I just wanted to ask you if you have any problems with the chains on the basket. Way back when I posted a pic of Coco in a similar hanging basket, I was warned about the chains and quickly removed them and placed the basket on a stand. ???

Thanks for any input, as he used to love his hanging basket and now spends little time in it except for after a bath.

Blessings to all!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone. Blueberry has turned out to be quite the character.

Quote from AZWhitefeather
_he has spent much of his time in the basket, *admiring & talking to his BIG yellow flower*. _


KIPPY said:


> LMAO! That is too funny.


As you know, Kim, Blueberry has the cutest voice ever. Listening to him interact with that flower is a hoot. LOL!!

I don't know if all rollers do this, but Blueberry kind of sounds like a little chicken.  It's priceless. 
I thought it was just his voice changing from a baby to a big bird, but it has continued. 



TerriB said:


> Beautiful photo - love the color contrast!
> 
> *I wonder if* he had a previous mate (or maybe *one* *of his parents*) that *was yellow*? I was told that males will sometimes show a preference for their mother's color when they look for a mate.


Maybe a Frillback.  
I know he was very young when Chuck picked him up. If I'm not mistaken he was just coming out of his 'squeaker' stage.



CHRISTIN RN said:


> Adorable and another award-winning pic, Cindy!
> He looks so content and proud of his new find! Thanks for posting.
> 
> *I just wanted to ask you if you have any problems with the chains on the basket*. Way back when I posted a pic of Coco in a similar hanging basket, I was warned about the chains and quickly removed them and placed the basket on a stand. ???
> ...


Hi Christin,
I haven't. I have one hanging basket in the aviary & the one that Blueberry has adopted. I also have two in the aviary that are attached to perches.

He seems to enjoy it when his basket swings. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Listening to him interact with that flower is a hoot. LOL!!


i didn't even think of that, how cute...

you need a video camera, then shi and i can come over and drink wine and watch blueberry talk to his flower.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> i didn't even think of that, how cute...
> 
> you need a video camera, then shi and i can come over and drink wine and watch blueberry talk to his flower.


LOL...LOL...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> * *i didn't even think of that, how cute...*
> 
> ** *you need a video camera,
> 
> *** then shi and i can come over and drink wine and watch blueberry talk to his flower*.


* It IS a riot.

** I do.

*** Sounds like a plan to me.  

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if he is waiting for the pretty flower to lay eggs? ...lol.. way cute!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> *I wonder if he is waiting for the pretty flower to lay eggs?* ...lol.. way cute!


Actually, I beginning to wonder if Blueberry isn't getting ready to lay an egg.
'He' now has the flower neatly tucked under him & I noticed this morning he's been very busy arranging the few pine needles left in the basket. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hmmmm...that would be a miracle if HE did. LOL


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL .... that is such a pretty , peaceful picture . 

Blueberry is a beautiful bird ! 

Very nice !  

Bob


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> i didn't even think of that, how cute...
> 
> you need a video camera, then shi and i can come over and drink wine and watch blueberry talk to his flower.


COUNT ME IN!!!

Love and Hugs


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*It's Official*

I'm *Ms*. Blueberry, thank you very much.  
I've laid an egg right next to my BIG yellow flower to prove it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm *Ms*. Blueberry, thank you very much.
> I've laid an egg right next to my BIG yellow flower to prove it.


  How about that!! Are you gonna let it hatch????
Oh......wait...........her mate is the FLOWER????


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You are absolutely adorable, Ms. Blueberry. Cindy, honestly, your photos continue to be some of the best I have ever seen. The angles, clarity and just EVERYTHING are exceptional.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm *Ms*. Blueberry, thank you very much.
> I've laid an egg right next to my BIG yellow flower to prove it.


 ...:LOL ...I knew it!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> How about that!! Are you gonna let it hatch????
> Oh......wait...........her mate is the FLOWER????


LOL!

I hope you have more of those flowers as back up, just in case that one gets worn out. Since pijes mate for life I'd hate to see you have to replace it with a purple flower.

Picture is adorable and so is Ms. Blueberry.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> LOL!
> 
> I hope you have more of those flowers as back up, just in case that one gets worn out. Since pijes mate for life I'd hate to see you have to replace it with a purple flower.
> 
> Picture is adorable and so is Ms. Blueberry.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

i love his color.

is he a roller


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

yellowking said:


> i love his color.
> 
> is he a roller


Yes, a roller....BUT, I think you might have to back up a few posts, yellowking...he is NOW *MS.* Blueberry!!  

How absolutely hysterical, Cindy! 

Yes, it does seem that Blueberry has chosen a flower for her mate! 

Squeaks and I wish the best!!

Love and Hugs


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

my bad...MS. Blueberry would slap me if she had the chance huh...lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

yellowking said:


> my bad...MS. Blueberry would slap me if she had the chance huh...lol



  No problem, YK! Happens to the best of us!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

yellowking said:


> *MS. Blueberry would slap me if she had the chance huh*...lol


Actually, she's is as gentle as she looks.  
She's never raised her wing to me, unlike the hens in the aviary.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Actually, she's is as gentle as she looks.
> She's never raised her wing to me, unlike the hens in the aviary.
> 
> Cindy


I guess one can say Ms. Blueberry has NOT been under the "bad" influence of _those_ OTHER hens!!  

May she always continue her gentle ways!!  

Hugs

Shi &
Squeaks (who asks "what does *gentle* mean?!")


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

With all the going ons here I completely missed this pic.
This is adorable. What a darling.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww that is so cute!!

Beautiful!!

Lindi


----------

